# T030



## marks to30 (May 14, 2008)

DOES ANYBODY KNOW HOW MUCH AND WHAT TYPE FLUID AT 1952 TO30 FERGUSON TAKES TRANS, REAREND???????


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

I dont know it for sure but I have a 1952 8N Ford and its factory specs are 90Weight oil, I am actually going to change it out to the 85W140 here in about a month or two. Right now it has 90weight in it. I would image that the Ferguson would run the same oil.


----------

